

Social tagging and voting was invented at Xerox PARC... 15 years ago - nickb
http://datastrategy.wordpress.com/2007/06/27/social-tagging-and-voting-was-invented-at-xerox-parc-15-years-ago/

======
Hexstream
Xerox PARC: The reality of tomorrow, yesterday!

------
KeshRivya
They also invented the mouse and original Mac interface. And they haven't
cashed in on anyone.

~~~
gojomo
Douglas Engelbart invented the mouse -- not Xerox.

And while Xerox PARC originated a lot of the modern windowed/wysiwyg/menued
GUI, to say they 'invented' something as specific as 'the original Mac
interface' is also misleading.

